# Popsockets



## kmchristian (Jul 28, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone has done sublimation printing on blank popsockets?


----------



## ABM (Mar 15, 2015)

That depends... what's a popsocket?


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

ABM said:


> That depends... what's a popsocket?


A cell phone accessory trend that started around 4 years ago, that's still going pretty good.


----------



## John Migz (May 3, 2018)

Hello I am wondering the same thing. Did you ever get an answer to the question/
Thanks


----------



## encreed (Jul 13, 2021)

A PopSocket is primarily used as a stand and as a grip for your mobile device. The little accessory is actually really handy for taking selfies, watching videos, and even for texting. And PopSockets can work as a kickstand for your smartphone so it can stand upright.


----------

